# What's your thoughts?



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I have been bow hunting for 10+ years. And I am vary confident in my shooting ability. However 1 thing has always puzzled me. Whenever I sight in a bow or put new sights on my bow i always have to have my sight almost bottomed out just to shoot 30 yards. If I shoot a buddies bow or my dads I always put the arrow in the dirt or put the pin way above the target just to hit. (Now I know everyone is different and shoots different and each person sights their own bow for them) but I'm just curious why do you guys think I have to bottom out my sight. I dont know anyone else that has to do that. And it kinda limits me on sights I can buy.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Your anchor is more than likely too high. Post a pic of yourself at full draw if possible.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you anchor your index finger to the corner of your mouth?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Anchor and or peep height wrong, assuming you are using a peep


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Ok so it is my anchor. I dont know why i never noticed it was so high. But after I looked at the picture and then I watched how my dad was shooting i now know why. I guess it gives me something to work on before opener.. lol


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Draw length might be a tad to long as well. I like to anchor with a kisser in the corner of my mouth, with the bow string touching the tip of my nose at full draw.
<----<<<


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Nock point on the string can make a difference. Squared up properly?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

After you get the anchor settled you need to deal with the white knuckle grip. You are leaning back and the bow arm seems hyper extended. DL does appear long so if you unlock the elbow it make seem longer.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Kisser button, shorter draw length, longer shirt!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Anchoring on the bottom of your cheek bone. Try finding a new, lower anchor off your jaw bone. Shorten up that DL 1/2” or so if possible.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Kisser button, shorter draw length, longer shirt!


I'm working on the shirt, it's hard finding a long enough shirt when your 6'2 and 136... lol

I think for this season I might just continue to shoot the same. (Vary confident in my shot). Or this might be a good reason to buy a new toy..... 

Thank you for all the advice. It also was a big help on recommending to take a picture I was able to see what the problem was.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

cwielock said:


> Ok so it is my anchor. I dont know why i never noticed it was so high. But after I looked at the picture and then I watched how my dad was shooting i now know why. I guess it gives me something to work on before opener.. lol
> View attachment 332350


Yep. Shorten draw by an inch and work on an anchor that places the knuckle of your index finger locked in to the area where your ear lobe meets up with your jaw. You'll be amazed at the comfort.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Get a Dloop on that string. Your arrow is about to fall off and that'll lead to a dry fire.


----------



## Dertyone22 (Aug 11, 2012)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Get a Dloop on that string. Your arrow is about to fall off and that'll lead to a dry fire.


I concur with all the advice posted already. Biggest difference for me was changing my grip to just the index finger and thumb around the grip. This had 2 advantages to my shots.
1) eliminated canting left and right and provided a more level shot each and every time. I do have a level bubble on my bow and most times I’m centered with out canting left or right without looking at it.
2)more relaxed grip increased a more relaxed posture with my arm and shooting positioning. 

Main thing is to get a proper draw length, anchor point, and consistent grip. Good luck and looks easily fixable.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep D-loop, and lower your anchor point, I shoot-my knuckle on my ear lobe, no reason to be any higher, and WRIST STRAP, using a strap will let you hold naturally and not can't when you release, and I slight outward bend to you're arm, thats so you don't get string slap.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You're grip needs to be moved up higher into the actual valley of the grip as well. Also appears your nocking point and arrow rest can be moved down a bit. Your rest is also not square with the arrow which is going to cause friction. 

You need to go to a pro shop and have them set you up. You may think you're good now...but just a few small tweaks and you're going to be wondering wtf.


----------

